
Experiment Shows Conservatives More Willing to Share Wealth Than They Say - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/13/upshot/trump-supporters-experiment-inequality.html
======
trcarney
This experiment is extremely flawed. Most conservatives I know don't
disapprove of redistributing wealth wholesale. They disapprove of the
government doing the redistributing

They believe redistribution should be voluntary otherwise it is stealing.

